# Married man on 3 day week with 3 kids



## snnjl (22 May 2009)

Hi...I am a married man with 3 kids and my wife has no income. I have just been put on a 3 day week.
How Much should i get from social welfare ?


----------



## snnjl (22 May 2009)

Please help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Welfarite (25 May 2009)

. Read the keypost guide at the top of this thread.


----------



## Gervan (25 May 2009)

If, in 2007, you were employed and had enough contributions to qualify you for Jobseekers Benefit in 2009, the maximum benefit for full week would be €204.30. To qualify for this you would have had to be earning over €300 per week in 2007.
The benefit is based on a 6 day week, and if you were until recently employed 5 days a week, you could qualify for €204.30 x2 /6, or €68.10.
See this page for details: http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/JobseekersBenefit/Pages/jb.aspx#Rates3

If your wife qualifies as a dependant adult, with 3 children the maximum would be €139.30. *However, it is taking months for social welfare offices to process these claims. To avoid getting into debt you should cut your spending so that you can live on your reduced income*.


----------



## keff (25 May 2009)

I am married woman one child on 3 day week, usually work 5 days,  and I get EUR81.60 per week. It took about four weeks to get my first cheque in the post. HTH


----------

